# Axes



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Neil mentioned it the other day and Ian today and I think Paulus plays but who else has an Axe?

I've got a couple, an old acoustic that's not worth a bean, a Tokai copy of a Gibson flying Vee that's at a restorers (more commonly known as my Kid brother) and this!

It's a Japanese re issue of a '57 two tone.










btw the Vee is almost identical to this one except it has gold colured pickups.


----------



## Garry (Feb 25, 2003)

Alright PG...... 

I've got four at the moment including a Jap '62 re-issue Strat in flame red with a maple neck ( my most used axe ).

Will take and post some pics at the weekend. Too busy with work and stuff at the moment.........









.......Later.


----------



## Sargon (Feb 24, 2003)

I've got a Fender Jagstang and an Epiphone Les Paul. No pics of either at the moment. Here's one I'd like to have though.


----------



## ericp (Feb 23, 2003)

I have a Gibson Les Paul in a really nice Sunburst Design.....

I also have a Roland Digital Piano and a Yamaha Synth..

I also have (much to Mrs. Erics delight) a number of Harmonicas both chromatic and diatonic (I use Lee Oskar)

Da Da Da Dum..

Regards.

Howling Dog Eric


----------



## Guest (Feb 17, 2004)

Floogged off my old guitar collection some time back and now only possess a 1989 Fender USA Standard Strat that I bought new and an Ovation celebrity deluxe electro acoustic (the one with the leaf soundholes)

Marshall Valvestate 30 amp.

Haven't played either for about 3-4 years just got bored with the whole thing one day.









My youngest son is Jimi Hendrix fan so he gets good use out of them.


----------



## Garry (Feb 25, 2003)

The Marshall valvestates are bloody good amps - been tempted a couple of times, but I'll wait until my trusty Roland TSE buggers about.


----------



## mat (Feb 25, 2003)

I've wanted a Spanish guitar for ages and today I saw a really nice one, so went ahead and bought it.









Unfortunately this means I'll be putting a couple of watches on watchbay/sales to cover it.

Not exactly an "axe" but here she is.

I also have an Aria electric guitar but prefer acoustic, so I'll probably get rid of it soon.


----------



## Garry (Feb 25, 2003)

Spanish guitars sound lovely - the nylon strings.

A bugger to play if used to a leccy, due to the wide neck & sometimes high action - but always a pleasure.


----------



## mat (Feb 25, 2003)

You're so right about the action. It's huge, espicially when you try to do a bar chord quite far up the fret board.... I wonder how hard it is to play this one:


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

I can here "Cavatina" from here!


----------



## mat (Feb 25, 2003)

I'm just starting on some simple Leonard Cohen. Famous Blue Raincoat sounds really cool on these nylon strings


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

Bugger!!

Saw the title to this thread and had the camera out on timer ready for a pic of me posing with my Scandinavian chrome steel felling axe


----------



## mat (Feb 25, 2003)

I just found out my parents bought me a Spanish guitar for my birthday, but I haven't seen them yet, so i didnt know !









Maybe I should keep them both and that one just for best









Mat


----------



## Sargon (Feb 24, 2003)

Well I didn't get around to getting a photo of any of my guitars until now. I only did because it's on the auction block.







I start my new job on Monday and I'm down to eating dust bunnies.







It's a Fender JagStang the guitar designed by Kurt Cobain. After photographing only watches for so long I found it difficult shooting something so big!


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

love that scratch plate


----------



## Guest (Mar 26, 2004)

"Jagstang"

Curts idea to meld a Jaguar and Mustang.

My youngest wants a new guitar for his birthday in May and fancies a Les Paul.

I'll take him around our nearest guitar superstore and let him pick one out a bit nearer the time.

He is presently working his way through "Since I've been loving you" by Led Zeppelin and making a pretty good job of it.


----------



## Sargon (Feb 24, 2003)

I have an Epiphone Les Paul. They are great value for the money as they can be had fairly cheap.


----------



## Guest (Mar 27, 2004)

Thats probably what I'll end up getting him Sargon.

Garry has one and swears by it.

I think they are about Â£400 -ish.


----------



## Sargon (Feb 24, 2003)

Heck you can get a used one here for $150. The older ones are nicer as they were made on the very same equipment as the Gibson ones. Only difference being cheaper wood and bolted on neck.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Someone had to do this............................









What do you think of my chopper
















































Jason M


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

Jason,I think if you will look quite a few posts back you will see I already mentioned my axe









Nice though


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

> Jason,I think if you will look quite a few posts back you will see I already mentioned my axe












Ill get my coat....

Jason


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

I have an 'axe'. A Fender Squire. I only bought it for show. Can't play it for toffee. May flog it. I know they are Japanese copies, but the sound is very good - heard my mate play it. Anyone know about them?


----------



## Garry (Feb 25, 2003)

Paul,

Early Squires ( 80's ) can be worth good money now - much better than the later ones.

Hello Niel,

Yes, they are great. I had a real Les Paul ( wine red ), but sold it in '82 as I was buying a new house.

A couple of years after, I went to a guitar shop in Guildford and decided to try an Epiphone and a Gibson side by side.

The Gibson body is solid ( one piece ) mahogany, whereas the Epiphone is composed of 3 blocks of mahogany. Overall, there seemed to be very little difference in finish, overall build and playability. The main thing I noticed was that the Gibson had a slightly more mellow sound and more sustain. This can be corrected easily by replacement pick-ups, I would suggest Di-Marzio. As previously mentioned though, the neck is not in fact bolt on, it's fitted as per the original.

I've got the quite common cherry sunburst model, but the " honey burst " looks the dogs danglers.

My local guitar shop in Farnham, Surrey sells them for around Â£300 new - absolute bargain.

My most used guitar though, is my '62 re-issue Strat in flame red with a maple neck. I'll try and post some pics tomorrow.

Another your son might like is the Epiphone Les Paul Custom, which is actually an LG with triple pick-ups. I've got one in cream with all gold fittings and pick-up covers - great for heavy rock......


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

Jason,no worries









About time us non musicals made a stand







Not a music stand


----------

